# Tempmas Hunger Games 1.5 rematch!



## rileysrjay (Dec 23, 2017)

Welcome one and all to the rematch of the Tempmas themed hunger games! In this special tempmas edition of the hunger games, 36 people will fight each other in the ultimate deathmatch until only 1 winner remains! After having everyone suiciding in the last game (which is no fun) I've decided to do a rematch! In this rematch, I will be getting rid of suicides and some of the other suicide type deaths (i.e. walking into a pit, blowing yourself up, that kinda stuff), so for the most part there will be only players killing other players type deaths (yay?)! The player death rate will also be turned down a bit so the games drag out a bit longer as well. I'll also be adding a few special tempmas themed contestants and even more holiday inspired events! If you didn't get a chance to join in for the last tempmas games, fret not! I've added some more slots so you can join in! To enter, simply say "i'm in!" (or something to that extent) and you'll be admitted! I'd really appreciate any suggestions for some tempmas/Christmas themed events! Nominations are also appreciated!


Spoiler: Past Rounds



tempmas round 1
round 15
round 14
round 13
round 12.5
round 12
round 11
round 10
round dangonronpa (spoilers!)
round 9
round 8 (furries vs weebs)
round 7
round 6
round 5
round 4
round 3
round 2
round 1


Participants:


Spoiler: participants











Nominations:


Spoiler: nominations



@DRAGONBALLVINTAGE
@Lacius
@Sonic Angel Knight
@sks316


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 23, 2017)

first


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 23, 2017)

here!


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 23, 2017)

Hell yes!


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 23, 2017)

There are currently 8 slots open so others can join in case they missed the last one. Any nominations?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 23, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> @sks316


Ok, what the actual fuck? What did I do to get nominated?
Well, fuck it. I'm in!


----------



## Lacius (Dec 23, 2017)

Sure, why not?


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 23, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Ok, what the actual fuck? What did I do to get nominated?
> Well, fuck it. I'm in!


Quantumcat nominated you last round, so I carried those nominations over to the rematch.


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 23, 2017)

im in


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 23, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> im in


You were already in. Everyone from the last tempmas games was carried over to the rematch


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 23, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> You were already in. Everyone from the last tempmas games was carried over to the rematch


k


----------



## Seriel (Dec 23, 2017)

sure, lets do it


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> k


@drenal take care of your little brother


----------



## PossiblyOne (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm in.


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> @drenal take care of your little brother


im not drenals bro


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> im not drenals bro


no your his little brother, thats why you copy him


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> no your his little brother, thats why you copy him


 im not! i was afraid this might happen


----------



## jDSX (Dec 24, 2017)

Count me in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 24, 2017)

I guess I'll comeback from the afterlife to get the seven Dragon Balls participate in a bloodbath.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I guess I'll comeback from the afterlife to get the seven Dragon Balls participate in a bloodbath.


@DRAGONBALLVINTAGE I think he called you


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I think he called you



He has yet to rise from his grave.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm surprised that Seriel isnt nominated nor participating
I, NOCTOSPHERE I, NOMINATE YOU, @Seriel KILLER, TO PARTICIPATE TO THE HUNGER GAMES


----------



## Seriel (Dec 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I'm surprised that Seriel isnt nominated nor participating
> I, NOCTOSPHERE I, NOMINATE YOU, @Seriel KILLER, TO PARTICIPATE TO THE HUNGER GAMES


Fine, count me in if there's spaces


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I'm surprised that Seriel isnt nominated nor participating
> I, NOCTOSPHERE I, NOMINATE YOU, @Seriel KILLER, TO PARTICIPATE TO THE HUNGER GAMES


Uh, seriel already signed up for this round. I just haven't gotten a chance to update the roster yet. Anyways, we have five slots open, any other nominations?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Uh, seriel already signed up for this round. I just haven't gotten a chance to update the roster yet. Anyways, we have five slots open, any other nominations?


oh


----------



## Seriel (Dec 24, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Uh, seriel already signed up for this round. I just haven't gotten a chance to update the roster yet. Anyways, we have five slots open, any other nominations?


oh lmfao I dont remember that, shows what i know


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 25, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I guess I'll comeback from the afterlife to get the seven Dragon Balls participate in a bloodbath.


what you want 
Earth
Namekian or 
Super Dragon Balls?


----------



## drenal (Dec 25, 2017)

I'm in


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 25, 2017)

But when will it start, the open spaces should be filled with other Christmas characters like Rudolph since it is not going to be filled any time soon.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 25, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> But when will it start, the open spaces should be filled with other Christmas characters like Rudolph since it is not going to be filled any time soon.


If I get a chance to I will start tonight (my Christmas present to gbatemp!). And yeah, I'll probably just fill the remaining slots with Christmas characters since no one seems to be as willing to sign up this round.

I'll also send a mass pm tonight to everyone involved to let them know it's starting.


----------



## Xathya (Dec 25, 2017)

sings me 
the fucks up sir! i want parts!


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 25, 2017)

Xathya said:


> sings me
> the fucks up sir! i want parts!


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 26, 2017)

It has begun!


Spoiler: bloodbath













Spoiler: Day 1













Spoiler: Day 1 results


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 26, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> what you want



All of them. I need a set of wishes.

Good luck, but RIP to the fallen.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 26, 2017)

Damn that's quite an _explosive_ start for me.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 26, 2017)

also as per Quantumcat's request i'll be slowing down the frequency of the games so people can discuss whats happening in the games. so basically i'll be putting up one in simulator day for every day in real life.


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 26, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> also as per Quantumcat's request i'll be slowing down the frequency of the games so people can discuss whats happening in the games. so basically i'll be putting up one in simulator day for every day in real life.


I honestly think 1 per day is a bad idea because these might take a long while to finish and people would get tired of it.


----------



## jDSX (Dec 26, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Damn that's quite an _explosive_ start for me.



Hey I'm on your side remember?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 26, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> also as per Quantumcat's request i'll be slowing down the frequency of the games so people can discuss whats happening in the games. so basically i'll be putting up one in simulator day for every day in real life.


I think a few hours between each days would be a fair compromise.



jDSX said:


> Hey I'm on your side remember?


Sorry, didn't mean to blow you up, but you happened to be at the wrong spot at the wrong moment.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 26, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I think a few hours between each days would be a fair compromise.


I'd agree that's fair.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 26, 2017)

I see I'm taking the SMART approach to this. GLHF, everyone!


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 26, 2017)

where is @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 26, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> where is @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE


You didn't sign up


----------



## SANIC (Dec 26, 2017)

Add me in the next one and @me please


----------



## Xathya (Dec 26, 2017)

haha i scare the @Seriel s from my presents 
i didnt opens though, wonder if i open in next days!

this the very funs idea and thank for letting me and knuckle join


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 26, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> You didn't sign up


I did


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 26, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I did


Oh, was your comment to h1b1 supposed to be you signing up? I thought you were just responding to him...


----------



## Byokugen (Dec 26, 2017)

Sure, sure. Keep me posted, when I have internets, will check it


----------



## Issac (Dec 26, 2017)

Woo, let's see if I'd still win if not everyone kills themselves xD


----------



## Olmectron (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm just a little man picking up flowers in the mountains. Please don't kill me.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 26, 2017)

Spoiler: Night 1









Although there are some fights happening, there aren't any deaths during the night. but will that change?


----------



## Seriel (Dec 26, 2017)

lmfao


----------



## Issac (Dec 26, 2017)

I wish it was made so that Olmectron now can use explosives, and no one else can... Right now it just feels like some fluff text.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 26, 2017)

Issac said:


> I wish it was made so that Olmectron now can use explosives, and no one else can... Right now it just feels like some fluff text.


Afaik there's no way to make sure that once a person gets item x they'll be able to use it and no one else will. I looked into it a bit but nothing I could figure out to make it happen.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@keven3477 since you normally host these, do you know of any way to make this work?


----------



## Olmectron (Dec 26, 2017)

Issac said:


> I wish it was made so that Olmectron now can use explosives, and no one else can... Right now it just feels like some fluff text.


Yeah. That would be so cool. I second you, mate.  

That, and flowers. Only I can pick up and smell flowers, please.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 26, 2017)

Seriel said:


> lmfao


Same tbh.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 26, 2017)

Spoiler: Day 2







@Dionicio3 get off my lawn!





Spoiler: Day 2 results







aw man, no bloodshed?  I mean, uh, congrats everyone, you lived!


----------



## Seriel (Dec 26, 2017)

@Lacius I wanted death, you dissapoint me


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 26, 2017)

Crap @Issac stole my explosive ingredients!
Now I fear a potential blood bath


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 26, 2017)

Wow, I'm a stalker. Alright.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 26, 2017)

Seriel said:


> @Lacius I wanted death, you dissapoint me


Death is too good for you.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 26, 2017)

Lacius said:


> Death is too good for you.


----------



## Lukerz (Dec 26, 2017)

Stupid explosives.


----------



## Olmectron (Dec 26, 2017)

Yay. Flowers, explosives, and I just found a neat cave to save everything of it. 

I feel like hibernating now


----------



## Issac (Dec 26, 2017)

Heh, I'm always stealing stuff, @VinsCool 
Stealing explosives, stealing a kiss... You know...


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 26, 2017)

Issac said:


> Heh, I'm always stealing stuff, @VinsCool
> Stealing explosives, stealing a kiss... You know...


I would have liked the second option, I'm a pyromaniac and that will drive me insane.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 27, 2017)

Spoiler: Night 2










 finally, some more action! Santa strikes and takes the soul of @Voxel , while @epickid37 is tracked down and killed by myself, an abominable snow monster named bumble and @Chary . We also have another team kill, with buddy the elf, @Byokugen and @dAVID_ teaming up to kill @keven3477 , @Lacius and @bennyman123abc


----------



## Chary (Dec 27, 2017)

No one can hear your screams @x65943 
Muahaha


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 27, 2017)

Uhhhh ok I don't sing but sure



Well, I DO have bad vision, so...


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 27, 2017)

Man we were ambushed by crazy people , it wasn't fair.



rileysrjay said:


> Afaik there's no way to make sure that once a person gets item x they'll be able to use it and no one else will. I looked into it a bit but nothing I could figure out to make it happen.
> @keven3477 since you normally host these, do you know of any way to make this work?



Unfortunately I have not found a way to actually set items to players and cause actual consequences with them. I was also disappointed when I learned about this and tried to search for ways to implement them. It would have made this game so much better.


----------



## Xathya (Dec 27, 2017)

haha vinsschool singing the christmas crols  i bet with atari chipstunes backgrounds music )


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 27, 2017)

Xathya said:


> haha vinsschool singing the christmas crols  i bet with atari chipstunes backgrounds music )


You know me too well.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 27, 2017)

Xathya said:


> haha vinsschool singing the christmas crols  i bet with atari chipstunes backgrounds music )





VinsCool said:


> You know me too well.


I would too, but with Nintendo chiptunes instead ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Xathya (Dec 27, 2017)

i must be the admit of being an little disapoint boy that this is generated using soe the tool.
thott op was writing and making these  but stil very funs!!


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 27, 2017)

Xathya said:


> i must be the admit of being an little disapoint boy that this is generated using soe the tool.
> thott op was writing and making these  but stil very funs!!


What tool?


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 27, 2017)

Xathya said:


> i must be the admit of being an little disapoint boy that this is generated using soe the tool.
> thott op was writing and making these  but stil very funs!!


We've used this tool since the very beginning of the hunger games in the eof. I could go and make my own thing, but then I would probably be accused of rigging the games. Just better to let the already built simulator do its thing.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 27, 2017)

I guess no good deed goes unpunished. That's the last time I spare a life.


----------



## Olmectron (Dec 27, 2017)

Did someone hear that? Hey, guys I know it's my shift, but what was that sound?

Guys? I'm scared.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 27, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> Did someone hear that? Hey, guys I know it's my shift, but what was that sound?
> 
> Guys? I'm scared.


*wakes up*
what?
*goes back to sleep*


----------



## Olmectron (Dec 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> *wakes up*
> what?
> *goes back to sleep*



I think it was nothing. Sorry to wake you up.

*_starts trembling in fear and looking at every direction_*


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 27, 2017)

Spoiler: Day 3










 After an eventful night, it seems that all is mostly quiet again. But we all know that things don't stay quiet forever in the hunger games!





Spoiler: Day 3 results


----------



## Olmectron (Dec 27, 2017)

_*trembling and looking everywhere*_

I'm sure I saw something last night. But none of my then companions believed me.

It was not another participant. It was something else. It was an it. I don't know how to describe it, but it was like a big, really big, and _kind of neat shaped? _ cat.

I'm going to catch that thing and show you all I'm not crazy.

Am I?

*_hides away behind a tree and seemingly starts running towards a cave*_


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 27, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> _*trembling and looking everywhere*_
> 
> I'm sure I saw something last night. But none of my then companions believed me.
> 
> ...


Oh, it was probably bumble. He usually prefers human flesh, but if you throw a fish head out in the woods he'll leave you alone.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 28, 2017)

Spoiler: Night 3









  r.i.p. @x65943 and @drenal


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 28, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Spoiler: Night 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in your teeth
@drenal


----------



## Olmectron (Dec 28, 2017)

So, @H1B1Esquire, @Chary and @smileyhead, I'll tell you a story (that's not mine, I should say, I'm not a good teller), but I found it good for the situation at hand.



Spoiler



_There it was again, that shadowy form on the side of the road. Maybe I was being a chicken, but I could never seem to muster up enough courage to pull over. I was sure it was a man. Even in the gloom, I could see the wide shoulders and bulky limbs. His arm was raised, I assume in an attempt to hail a ride.

This particular stretch of country road, framed on either side by memorial crosses, was eerie enough without the added specter. I wondered where he came from – there was nothing but forest for miles around. Every time I passed by, which was often, he was there.

I gazed into the rear-view mirror trying to catch another glimpse of him, and cursed as my tires met with the lip of the road. I laughed in relief as I managed to correct the vehicle. I could almost hear my dad berating, “you need to drive more carefully!”

I passed another cross, number four. There were six in total. Six lives that had been lost to the pavement and foliage.

Crosses five and six passed by, and I was relieved to be almost home.

The road curved and I tried to blink sudden lethargy away. I felt so heavy, so tired. More miles passed, and I went on autopilot. The dotted yellow line that passed by on my left was so hypnotizing.

One cross, then another, slipped past on the right. One. Two.

Hang on a moment, hadn’t I already passed those?

The road was rather redundant in its entirety, but those crosses made this portion of the highway rather unique. I looked to the left, and sure enough there was cross number three.

Confused, I slowed to a stop next to cross number four. I looked around, trying to process what was happening. I noticed then that my car lights were illuminating a spot of white buried in the dense foliage. It appeared to be another cross. Number seven.

I exited the car, and cautiously approached. Kneeling before the painted wood, I brushed away the vines which entangled it, and read the name printed there. It was my own.

In denial and fear, I ran back toward the haven of my car. Peeling away from the side of the road, my foot floored the gas pedal. I could hear my father again telling me, “I swear, one of these days you’ll end up dead in a ditch.”

The dew slicked road proved detrimental to my tires, and the vehicle skidded off the pavement. Small saplings snapped under the rolling car, but the more aged trees didn’t. With a sickening bang, I came to a stop.

A moment late, I found myself on my feet outside the remains of the metal shell. Dizzily, I made my way back to the edge of the road. I saw a pair of headlights approaching, and I lifted my hand to summon their help.

But they didn’t stop.
_


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2017)

Sorry @drenal, nothing personnel.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 28, 2017)

Honestly after all the crap I have given Dio - I would 100% believe he would spear me in the gut. Rip in peace me.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 28, 2017)

Spoiler: Day 4







@Seriel has a stealth kill and takes down @smileyhead , while @Byokugen takes down @TheKingy34





Spoiler: Day 4 results


----------



## Seriel (Dec 28, 2017)

ohohoho bet you never saw that coming @smileyhead


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 28, 2017)

@Issac stalker


----------



## Xathya (Dec 28, 2017)

i thinsk about the home lands of xathyas as i make times through days


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 28, 2017)

Well.....I don't think I've ever asked anyone to finish me.......at least not a dude. Thanks for not Mortal Kombatting me, Ghost.
-------


Olmectron said:


> I'll tell you a story



TL;DR?


----------



## Issac (Dec 28, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> @Issac stalker


The reverse would've been more accurate xD


----------



## Byokugen (Dec 28, 2017)

I have killed someone. Oh my


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 28, 2017)

Can't believe I'm not dead yet. Then again, I may have just jinxed it. oh dear...


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 28, 2017)

Spoiler: Night 4









 these games are rigged I tells ya, rigged! @Subtle Demise kills my teammate bumble, while @sks316 and frosty work together to drown me, @rileysrjay


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 28, 2017)

I guess you could say Bumble had a... Subtle Demise.






rileysrjay said:


> these games are rigged I tells ya, rigged! @Subtle Demise kills my teammate bumble, while @sks316 and frosty work together to drown me, @rileysrjay


I see no issue.


----------



## Xathya (Dec 28, 2017)

haha oh helos cha ary vinscoolstage and mr mod isac i has the scary ghostes stories DD


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 28, 2017)

sks316 said:


> I see no issue.


I can't send bumble to terrorize @Olmectron anymore I mean, uh, why did bumble have to die out of everyone in the games?


----------



## Olmectron (Dec 28, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I can't send bumble to terrorize @Olmectron anymore I mean, uh, why did bumble have to die out of everyone in the games?


I was getting crazy.

I'm feeling really sleepy right now, so I simply can't get angry about it right now...

_*falls over his back, seemingly unconscious*_


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 28, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> I was getting crazy.
> 
> I'm feeling really sleepy right now, so I simply can't get angry about it right now...
> 
> _*falls over his back, seemingly unconscious*_


Don't worry, bumble won't bother you anymore. Instead I'll come back as a ghost in the games to haunt you!


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 28, 2017)

Seriel said:


> ohohoho bet you never saw that coming @smileyhead


That hurt, you know.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 28, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> That hurt, you know.


nawww, it was a silent and painless death


----------



## drenal (Dec 28, 2017)

Did I die? I'm too lazy to look


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> Did I die? I'm too lazy to look


If you die, you're tagged. Look in your notifs.


----------



## drenal (Dec 28, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> If you die, you're tagged. Look in your notifs.


Fuck you @VinsCool


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 28, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> If you die, you're tagged. Look in your notifs.


I was tagged and not dead, so your logic is broken.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 28, 2017)

sks316 said:


> I was tagged and not dead, so your logic is broken.


This round I've been tagging the killers and those who were killed (except for a couple times where I forgot).


----------



## vinstage (Dec 28, 2017)

Xathya said:


> haha oh helos cha ary vinscoolstage and mr mod isac i has the scary ghostes stories DD


o no.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2017)

This is accurate.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 28, 2017)

Spoiler: Day 5









 No more deaths... for now!





Spoiler: Day 5 results


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2017)

@Byokugen celery stalk


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 29, 2017)

Spoiler: Night 5








it seems that tempy has had enough, as he decides to snap frosty's neck.


----------



## Xathya (Dec 29, 2017)

ays gots the foods from the huntrs and now the cooks :sungalasses_face:


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 29, 2017)

@GhostLatte snuggling with the Grinch? That's a low I never thought you'd hit


----------



## Ricken (Dec 29, 2017)

Oof, looks like I utterly missed this round (joining)


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 29, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> @GhostLatte snuggling with the Grinch? That's a low I never thought you'd hit


bend the fuck over fgt


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 29, 2017)

Spoiler: Day 6








And it seems we have more deaths! @Dionicio3 takes @Olmectron s life, while buddy is killed by @Xathya . Meanwhile, the Grinch has had enough of this holiday spirit in the games and forces @VinsCool to kill @vinstage .


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 29, 2017)

"The best way to spread holiday cheer, is singing loudly for all to hear."

R.I.P Buddy the elf. ????-2017


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2017)

Sorry @vinstage, he forced me 
You were the closest I could reach with my sling shot.


----------



## Olmectron (Dec 29, 2017)

So. I got "suicided" by Dionicio3's hands. It somehow doesn't feel okay.

Alright. I'm out of my character now.

It was fun while it lasted. 

I hope the winner remembers my district and all my people. Please free us.

Peace everyone.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 29, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> So. I got "suicided" by Dionicio3's hands. It somehow doesn't feel okay.
> 
> Alright. I'm out of my character now.
> 
> ...


Uggh, I thought I removed those as well! Next time I host a hunger games matches I'll make sure to remove it.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 29, 2017)

_Day 6._
Somehow I'm still alive.
The others are senselessly murdering each other, while I search for food.
I feel like I'm the only sane one left.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 29, 2017)

sks316 said:


> _Day 6._
> Somehow I'm still alive.
> The others are senselessly murdering each other, while I search for food.
> I feel like I'm the only sane one left.


Maybe everyone else is sane and your the insane one


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 29, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Sorry @vinstage, he forced me
> You were the closest I could reach with my sling shot.


You were given the choice though. Bad Vinny!


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 29, 2017)

Spoiler: Arena 1










 oh boy, it's time for some hallucigens! it seems that @Seriel and @H1B1Esquire  mistake tempy and @Quantumcat for bears and kill them, while hermey and @PossiblyOne mistake @Issac and @Xathya for sharks and are therefore drown them. Meanwhile @sks316 eats a scorpion that kills him, and the grinch and @Subtle Demise decide to visit wonderland, which turns out to be a pit of rocks that kills them.





Spoiler: Day 6 results


----------



## Seriel (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm saving this


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 29, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Spoiler: Arena 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL SURVIVE


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 29, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I WILL SURVIVE


Or will you?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2017)

I lived!

And I killed many people already.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 29, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I lived!
> 
> And I killed many people already.


I think you have the most kills so far, but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 29, 2017)

God fucking damnit, I knew it was too good to be true that I survived this long.


----------



## Quantumcat (Dec 29, 2017)

@H1B1Esquire i might be furry but I'm no bear :-(


----------



## Olmectron (Dec 30, 2017)

sks316 said:


> View attachment 109638
> God fucking damnit, I knew it was too good to be true that I survived this long.


Only the sanest person would eat a scorpion.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Quantumcat said:


> @H1B1Esquire i might be furry but I'm no bear :-(


Bears are cool.

But yeah, you're no bear, yet you're cool.


----------



## Issac (Dec 30, 2017)

Rip gg


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 30, 2017)

Spoiler: Night 6









 and it seems the deaths won't stop anymore! Hermey decides to kill @dAVID_  and @H1B1Esquire .


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2017)

Getting close to the end.


----------



## Xathya (Dec 30, 2017)

@PossiblyOne how the fuck does mistake for the sharkes???? wwas it because of me and knuckle????? 

thank for leting me be in this games of hungres was the funs experiency


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 30, 2017)

Xathya said:


> @PossiblyOne how the fuck does mistake for the sharkes???? wwas it because of me and knuckle?????
> 
> thank for leting me be in this games of hungres was the funs experiency


He was under the influence of hallucigens. Remember, don't do drugs kids!


----------



## PossiblyOne (Dec 30, 2017)

Xathya said:


> @PossiblyOne how the fuck does mistake for the sharkes???? wwas it because of me and knuckle?????



yes


----------



## Byokugen (Dec 30, 2017)

@Chary hello :-) 
And wow I'm still alive, even.though I found a cave


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 30, 2017)

Spoiler: The Feast










 and we have more deaths! @Seriel drinks some poisoned eggnog, @VinsCool kills @Chary , and @GhostLatte kills @Dionicio3


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2017)

Sorry @Chary, hunger made me insane.
I'm not myself when I'm hungry, and they only had 1 Snicker


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 30, 2017)

That's what happens Dionicio3 when you are a shitposter.


----------



## vinstage (Dec 30, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Sorry @vinstage, he forced me
> You were the closest I could reach with my sling shot.





GhostLatte said:


> You were given the choice though. Bad Vinny!


Wrong choice >;^(


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 30, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Wrong choice >;^(


Weeb.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 30, 2017)

Spoiler: Day 7









 and we have another death! Rudolph aims at ghostlatte, but misses and instead kills @PossiblyOne


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 30, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Spoiler: Day 7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL SURVIVE


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 31, 2017)

That makes 6 tributes left! Next thing you know, the fucking elf is gonna kill us all and start the Elf Uprising.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 31, 2017)

I will leak my nodes if I win


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 31, 2017)

After the arena and the feast, I discover a river.
This is the song I was humming when this happened.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 31, 2017)

sks316 said:


> That makes 6 tributes left! Next thing you know, the fucking elf is gonna kill us all and start the Elf Uprising.


I think Rudolph and hermey have a plan to start the elf uprising. I mean, they're from the same holiday special, so they already know each other, right?


----------



## PossiblyOne (Dec 31, 2017)

OH FOR GOODNESS SAKES HOW COULD YOU FREAKING MISS RUDOLPH?

Was your nose not working correctly and you couldn't see?
Or maybe you're just a bad aimer in general? Your kind is usually what's hunted, so . . .


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 31, 2017)

PossiblyOne said:


> OH FOR GOODNESS SAKES HOW COULD YOU FREAKING MISS RUDOLPH?
> 
> Was your nose not working correctly and you couldn't see?
> Or maybe you're just a bad aimer in general? Your kind is usually what's hunted, so . . .


hop in the van bby


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 31, 2017)

Spoiler: arena event









 and once again, more deaths! @VinsCool and @Byokugen are buried in Ash, while @GhostLatte suffocates and @Noctosphere pushes Rudolph into the lava





Spoiler: Day 7 results









 This means that only two tributes remain: hermey and @Noctosphere !


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 31, 2017)

Sorry folks but no nodes leaked :^(


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 31, 2017)

Awww dang, so many kills, so close to the end, and I died like they did in Pompeii in AD 79


----------



## PossiblyOne (Dec 31, 2017)

You have avenged me well, Noctosphere.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Dec 31, 2017)

if hermey survives ill tell ya'll how to beat nuts.wad


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 31, 2017)

If fucking Hermey wins, I'll play Sonic 2006 to the end.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 31, 2017)

sks316 said:


> If fucking Hermey wins, I'll play Sonic 2006 to the end.


Hey bby


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2017)

Yay, last time i got top 3, now i get top 2
lets hope i get top 1


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 31, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Yay, last time i got top 3, now i get top 2
> lets hope i get top 1


I also did better in this run compared to usual. Maybe I won't die in a couple of days next time.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I also did better in this run compared to usual. Maybe I won't die in a couple of days next time.




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> I also did better in this run compared to usual. Maybe I won't die in a couple of days next time.


parpi the happy
harpa the pipa
harpy the papi
no... what is it again?


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 31, 2017)

Spoiler: Night 7








@Noctosphere sets hermey on fire, which means...





Spoiler: Winner







@Noctosphere is the winner! Congrats!





Spoiler: placements


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 31, 2017)

Rematch 2 when?


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 31, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Rematch 2 when?


I'm not going to host a rematch 2, but if someone else wants to they can and I can provide them the link to the current template. I'm planning on doing a pokemon themed hunger games eventually (maybe late January, early February?)


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2017)

HOLY SHIT?!
I WON?!7

then that means

BOW BEFORE ME YOU DEAD TRIBUTES


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 31, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I'm not going to host a rematch 2, but if someone else wants to they can and I can provide them the link to the current template.


I shall do it then.


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 31, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I shall do it then.


Do you want the link?


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 31, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Do you want the link?


Yes.
Just one thing. How frequently should I post a new day?


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Dec 31, 2017)

sry guys but no nuts.wad walkthrough


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 31, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Yes.
> Just one thing. How frequently should I post a new day?


I've been doing one event every six hours my time at around 12pm, 6pm and 12am and I skip 6am. So usually I get through a day and a half in game per day, but if you want to speed it up you can.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 31, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I've been doing one event every six hours my time at around 12pm, 6pm and 12am and I skip 6am. So usually I get through a day and a half in game per day, but if you want to speed it up you can.


That schedule sounds good to me.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2017)

I AM THE WINNER
U R THE LOSERS


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Dec 31, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> That schedule sounds good to me.


send n̶u̶d̶e̶s̶ the link


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 31, 2017)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> send n̶u̶d̶e̶s̶


No.


SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> the link


I don't have it yet.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 31, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


>



Thank god, that means I don't have to suffer through Sonic 2006.
Uh, I mean, congratulations Noctosphere!


----------



## drenal (Dec 31, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> HOLY SHIT?!
> I WON?!7
> 
> then that means
> ...


no


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Jan 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> HOLY SHIT?!
> I WON?!7
> 
> then that means
> ...


no


----------



## drenal (Jan 1, 2018)

drenal said:


> no





SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> no


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 2, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> i might be furry but I'm no bear :-(



I'd never mistake you for a bear, but have sympathy--I was killed in a 2V1 against an elf.


----------

